# SKY BB & TV renewal .



## horusd (26 Nov 2019)

I switched to SKY last year from VM and got a years TV and BB for 50 euro pm.  It's due for renewal now and I was quoted 95 pm, including a 3 increase in the TV package. I did a price check on bonkers.ie and switcher.ie and got an alternative of 64 with VM with 250 mps  and 55 (?) TV channels compared to SKY's 100 mps (max). Phoned SKY yesterday, it took a while to find a contact number, and it's one of those 0818 costly jobs. but finally got thru and spoke to someone who initially offered me 79.99 pm for existing package. I got the whole sales pitch rigmaroll about pause and record TV etc. I stuck to my guns that I was leaving for VM with higher speeds and that I wasn't interested particularly in the TV package (which is true).  In the end, they offered a revised rate of 63.30 for all of my existing services. Moral of the story. Stick to your guns and don't blink first.  SKY's BB speed isn't fantastic. VM is definitely better, but I've had no problems with watch TV or streaming Netflix etc.


----------



## gipimann (26 Nov 2019)

There is a freephone for Sky (not widely advertised....) 1800 927 476 - very useful for those long-winded "please stay with us" conversations!


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2019)

horusd said:


> and it's one of those 0818 costly jobs.



As of Dec. 1st, they'll be included under any bundle package.


----------



## Steven Barrett (27 Nov 2019)

I've been with Sky for 14 years (no other option where I live) and I haggle with them every year. It's pretty straight forward at this stage. I know my price and what I want, they can usually sort it for me. 

Will be looking at moving my broadband to them in the new year when my eir contract is up (besides the Pro 14 in English, I've little need for Eir Sport) so we'll see what we can get from them.


----------



## Peanuts20 (28 Nov 2019)

no option for me for a lot of reasons but to stay with VM. Can't fault their broadband in fairness. I usually negotiate down at least a 25% discount from their starting point.


----------



## roker (30 May 2020)

It's a pain having to haggle every year for a good deal with phone and broadband, Sky was difficult after my contract they wanted to charge €120 per month and it was messy finishing with them. Now eircom are at the same game at end of contract, not quite as pricy but I cannot seem to contact anyone at eircom, their website would not accept any of the new passwords that I set up, it takes 30 min + on the phone to get to talk to someone and they ignore my letters


----------



## cmalone (30 May 2020)

Write to ‘Head of Legal, Eir HSQ’  with proof of your previous attempts and any complaints you have about serv

We got paid back c. 1000 euro when we threatened them with our legal follow up...

don’t delay. It will be worth the price of a registered letter


----------



## roker (1 Jun 2020)

Thanks, but who is Head of Legal? and what is the address?


----------



## cmalone (1 Jun 2020)

Easy to find on LinkedIn. And cro.ie...

current post holder has been there since 2009 ...


----------

